# ريحُ الشمالِ القارسةِ البردِ



## yusufadam

Hi.

ريحُ الشمالِ القارسةِ البردِ 

Is القارسةِ a مضاف with ال and نعت of الشمال here? Is it a typo and should be القارسةُ ?


----------



## analeeh

I think it should be _rii7u sh-shamaali_ _l-qaarisatu l-bardi_, 'the north wind whose cold is fierce'. _Qaarisah_ can't be modifying _shamaal_ here because it's feminine.


----------



## Abu Talha

شمال is feminine when it denotes the wind. In fact all names for winds are feminine irrespective of ending. So, I think القارسةِ can be a correct reading.


----------



## yusufadam

Abu Talha said:


> شمال is feminine when it denotes the wind. In fact all names for winds are feminine irrespective of ending. So, I think القارسةِ can be a correct reading.



Any chance of a تركيب?


----------



## Abu Talha

yusufadam said:


> I chance of a تركيب?


I'm afraid I don't understand the question.


----------



## yusufadam

A breakdown.


----------



## cherine

I agree with Analeeh's explanation. القارسة should be in the nominative (al-qaarisatu), as it is a نعت/صفة for ريحُ not for الشمال (regardless of the gender thing).


----------



## yusufadam

Now it makes sense. Thanks Cherine.


----------



## row74

ريح : مبتدأ مرفوع بالضمة
الشمال: مضاف اليه مجرور
القارسة: نعت للمبتدأ الريح مرفوع بالضمة


----------



## yusufadam

القارسةُ البردِ

So naturally البردِ is مضاف اليه. I've only recently come across this  مضاف with ال thing


----------



## Abu Talha

cherine said:


> I agree with Analeeh's explanation. القارسة should be in the nominative (al-qaarisatu), as it is a نعت/صفة for ريحُ not for الشمال (regardless of the gender thing).


This is definitely more likely if the text is unvoweled. But can't the other reading also be possible? Compare with أرض مصر الجميلة.


----------



## yusufadam




----------



## abdulwahid

The mistake seem to be in ريح it should have a kasra and not a damma


----------



## Startinov

القارِسةُ البردِ


----------



## analeeh

Yes, if this is the context then actually both of them should be genitive.


----------



## yusufadam

abdulwahid said:


> The mistake seem to be in ريح it should have a kasra and not a damma


Well spotted. Silly me.


----------



## row74

yusufadam said:


> القارسةُ البردِ
> 
> So naturally البردِ is مضاف اليه. I've only recently come across this  مضاف with ال thing



   but it happens الit is rare to see  {_modaf}  with 


في الإضافة اللفظية يصح تعريف المضاف ب (ال)،مثال:هذا هو الرَّجل المكسور الرِّجل. تنبيه:تسمى (ال) في المضاف (المكسور) موصولة لأنه يصحُّ تعويضها باسم موصول خاص: هذا هو الرَّجل الذي كسرت رجله.
المضاف والمضاف إليه - ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة_


----------

